

Thai copywriter dies after 30-hour work day - kamkha
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/copywriter-dies-working-30-hours-row-article-1.1551317

======
hobo_mark
Forgive my ignorance, but what does a copywriter actually DO and how can this
take so much of one's life?

------
joelrunyon
First sentence of the story:

"A young Indonesian copywriter"

Fix the headline.

------
dragon1st
Indonesian not Thai

